# Dub FX



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Someone posted a link a while ago about this guy. He has got some more songs out on You tube.






If you missed it the first time round, here is the one that was posted. Pretty amazing stuff!






Maxtor.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats unreal, Quite inventive that too, oh the wonders of Ableton,


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

thats some talent and anyone no who sells his cds???


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

It says at the end www.dubfx.net

On the site it links to www.beatport.com thats a good download site to use


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats just sent chills down my spine..... kin love it


----------

